# Machine Milker suggestions



## woodsie (Jan 4, 2013)

I am interested in milking a few goats this spring and summer and are considering purchasing a machine but don't want to spend a fortune. Any suggestions / advice on a goat milker? Anyone used the Henry Goat Milker?...it looks kind of hokey but would love to know if it actually works.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 5, 2013)

I am interested too. I was thinking of getting one this year.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 5, 2013)

I have this bookmarked from another list I'm on - this lady made a DIY pump that actually looks very do-able!

Her first post is here: http://severalgardens.blogspot.com/2012/12/goat-milking-pump.html 

and she follows up more in-depth, step by step, here: http://severalgardens.blogspot.com/2012/12/goat-milker-details.html 


I've only got two goats, but I bookmarked this for "just in case".


----------



## kstaven (Jan 5, 2013)

My only worry about that set up is that it doesn't pulse which overstresses the teat in the long haul and sets you up for eventual scarring of tissues and problems.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2013)

kstaven said:
			
		

> My only worry about that set up is that it doesn't pulse which overstresses the teat in the long haul and sets you up for eventual scarring of tissues and problems.


We have an Udderly EZ.  It works well for our ND's but like I said in another post, it doesn't completely empty their udders, you have to hand milk to get the last half cup or so.  You made the same statement in another post about suction milkers being harmful to the teat.  Is there some research on this?  We have a 4th freshener who we haven't had any issues with.

I certainly wouldn't want to do anything to harm my animals. But, would like to know the basis of what you are saying because the milker works well.

Thanks


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 6, 2013)

DBF got me a Henry milker for Christmas, although I haven't used it yet. I would be interested in hearing from those who do use it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

A few studies on milking machine, pulsing, mastitis, and teat damage.  If a machine pulses, is applied correctly, and is cleaned properly, damage can be avoided.  Without pulsing, damage can occur.

Cornell University: Evaluation of Impact of Milking Machine Design on Treat Swelling
http://www.cornelldairyresearch.com/downloads/CMS_Teat_study.pdf

Pfizer Animal Health: Milking Machines and Mastitis: Sorting Fact from Fiction
http://www.side.org.nz/IM_Custom/Co...31/Machines and Mastitis Workshop Handout.pdf

University of Illinois: Mastitis Case Study: Milking Machine
http://classes.ansci.illinois.edu/ansc438/mastitis/milkmachine.html


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 6, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> A few studies on milking machine, pulsing, mastitis, and teat damage.  If a machine pulses, is applied correctly, and is cleaned properly, damage can be avoided.  Without pulsing, damage can occur.
> 
> Cornell University: Evaluation of Impact of Milking Machine Design on Treat Swelling
> http://www.cornelldairyresearch.com/downloads/CMS_Teat_study.pdf
> ...


Thanks.  I'll give this a read.  Better yet, I'll get my wife to read it


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 6, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> A few studies on milking machine, pulsing, mastitis, and teat damage.  If a machine pulses, is applied correctly, and is cleaned properly, damage can be avoided.  Without pulsing, damage can occur.
> 
> Cornell University: Evaluation of Impact of Milking Machine Design on Treat Swelling
> http://www.cornelldairyresearch.com/downloads/CMS_Teat_study.pdf
> ...


I did read through these.  I'm sure my wife will discuss with our Vet.  We are very lucky in that our vet specializes in small ruminants and is professor at the NC State Vet school so he should be on top of this information.

I understand the concept of what the issue is.  The suction, or vacuum effect is what makes the milk flow from the teat.  The vacuum can or will cause damage to the teats.  With the  pulsating machines the vacuum is broken at regular intervals, thus minimizing potential damage.

The first study from Cornell doesn't seem relevant to the issue of the small vacuum only hand milkers.  It appears to have been a commissioned study by a specific manufacturer of a pulsating machine to compare the damage caused by their machine vs traditional machines.

The second study is very interesting as to overall milking management with machine milkers and the causes of mastitis.  Thanks for sharing that.

I don't think we have a big concern in our operation in that we are not intensely milking our animals.  We do not separate kids from their moms.  We just do  not have the time to bottle feed babies. The second study indicated that teat end damage is more likely in "newly calved" cows, so I guess we don't have to worry about that since our moms are nursing. 

 When our kids are about 10 weeks old, we run a "latch key" operation.  We'll separate the kids in the morning, and milk in the afternoon.  Mom and baby are put back together at night.

We occasionally will milk an animal twice a day for short periods of times, usually one who "self weans" her kids and we want to keep production up before shows.  We usually transition ours to once a day milking fairly quick.  Before anyone says that this isn't good either, we've seen that information as well and discussed with our vet and other breeders we know.

Under milking was sited in the second study.  The vacuum only hand milkers will not get all of the milk. You always have to hand milk to completely drain the udder.  Over milking sited in the second study, leaving the cup and suction on while no milk is flowing can be easily avoided if your paying attention to what you are doing

Bottom line, I think if you are going to intensely milk your animals and you only have a couple and you have the time, you should hand milk them.  If you have more animals and you are going to intensely milk and you are getting a milking machine, it should definitely be pulsing.


----------



## woodsie (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks everyone...according to the Henry Milker demo...it is hand pumped so it does not have continuous suction. I am not sure it is a whole lot easier on the hand than hand milking and looks kind of slow but might be worth having around for people to farm sit and are unfamiliar with milking. 

I would love to hear from someone who actually has used the Henry Milker...maybe I will just have to order one and post the results. 

I think that the lady that sold me my Alpine/Boer crosses told me about it and said it worked really well...but at the time I wasn't really paying attention as I was just excited to get my goats....I guess I should have taken better notes. :S


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

*When I first got into goats all the breeders I talked to use machines, however they said that if you are only milking a small handful of goats it's actually FASTER to do it by hand because of the labor intensiveness of cleaning the machine and hoses itself after the milking process.

I milked 5 girls last summer every single day, twice a day, by hand. And after about a month I was "pro" and now I can milk a goat in about 4-8 minutes. 

Just another perspective. *


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 6, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> thanks everyone...according to the Henry Milker demo...it is hand pumped so it does not have continuous suction. I am not sure it is a whole lot easier on the hand than hand milking and looks kind of slow but might be worth having around for people to farm sit and are unfamiliar with milking.
> 
> I would love to hear from someone who actually has used the Henry Milker...maybe I will just have to order one and post the results.
> 
> I think that the lady that sold me my Alpine/Boer crosses told me about it and said it worked really well...but at the time I wasn't really paying attention as I was just excited to get my goats....I guess I should have taken better notes. :S


I've seen a Henry milker in use.  It was slow.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 7, 2013)

We have a Hoegger milk machine with 2 belly pails.  I know you said not expensive, and these run ~$1800+ HOWEVER, I bought mine for $500 used.  Right now, we only have 2 does left in milk, so we are milking by hand.  However, when we had a first freshener with very hard to milk teats, it was taking us 20+ minutes to milk her out (compared to 3-4 min for older does).  The machine was a lifesaver.  

My point is, put an ad in the classifieds, on CL, and wherever you can.  You might be able to find a fabulous deal on a very good milking system.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jan 7, 2013)

Check out Perry milkers. I got a two goat "basic" machine last year. LOVE it. I have carpal tunnel, and can't milk out the 2-4 gallons a day that I was milking. This machine is easy to clean, easy to operate, and only cost around $675.

ETA link:
http://www.perrysmilkers.com/PRODUCTS.html


----------

